# Sau khi  chị em điều trị chứng rối loạn tiểu tiện nên ăn món gì ?



## Tuyết 8291 (1/11/19)

Nhiều chị em sau lúc sinh thường bị rối loạn tiểu tiện như tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu són hoặc không tự chủ. Nguồn gốc là do trương lực cơ thắt bàng quang bị sụt giảm. Đông y cho rằng do khí hư hạ hãm không ước thúc ở bàng quang gây ra hoặc do quá trình đẻ làm cho tổn thương đến bàng quang. Xin giới thiệu một số món ăn thuốc hỗ trợ trị chứng này.






*Cháo gà - thục địa: *thục địa 30g, hoàng kỳ 30g, thịt gà mái 250g, gạo 200g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Nấu hoàng kỳ thục địa lấy nước đặc, bỏ bã, cho làm thịt gà và gạo đã vo sạch vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ, đun lớn lửa cho sôi sau đun nhỏ lửa nấu cháo loãng, cho gia vị vừa ăn. Ngày 1 bát chia ăn 2 lần. Tác dụng bổ trung ích khí, bổ huyết, bổ thận ích tinh, chữa tiểu dầm tiểu đêm nhiều lần, bụng dưới lạnh đau.

*Canh thịt rùa nấu bong bóng cá: t*hịt rùa 100 - 150g, bong bóng cá 15 - 30g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Ngâm bong bóng cho nở, rùa mổ rửa sạch cho vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ, đun sôi 5 phút vớt ra, lọc bỏ mai, yếm, cho bong bóng cá vào đun to lửa cho sôi, sau đun nhỏ lửa nấu đến chín nhừ, nêm gia vị là được. Ăn thịt rùa, bong bóng cá, uống canh. Tác dụng: ích thận khí, bổ thận âm, chữa tiểu dầm do thận khí bất túc, người cao tuổi đi tiểu đêm rộng rãi, viêm gan mãn tính.

*Canh bong bóng cá - bổ cốt chỉ: *bong bóng cá 20g, bổ cốt chỉ 20g, bột gia vị vừa đủ. Rửa sạch hai thứ, để ráo, cho vào nồi, nước vừa đủ, đun lớn lửa cho sôi rồi đun nhỏ lửa khoảng 45 phút, nêm gia vị.

*Ăn bong bóng cá, uống canh.* Tác dụng: bổ thận ích tinh, ôn dương cố nhiếp, trị tiểu dầm, tiểu đêm nhiều lần, di tinh do thận hư bất cố.

*Gan gà hầm nhục quế:* gan gà 1 - 2 cái, nhục quế 2g, nước vừa đủ. toàn bộ cho vào bát to hầm cách thủy. Ăn gan, uống nước. Tác dụng: ôn thận tán hàn, trị tiểu dầm, tiểu đêm nhiều  lần.

*Tôm xào hẹ: *tôm 200g, hẹ 150g. Hai thứ làm sạch, xào chín, cho gia vị, ăn với cơm. Tác dụng: ôn trung bồi bổ hư tổn, ích tinh tráng dương, trị tiểu dầm, tiểu nhiều lần do gan thận yếu.

*Dạ dày lợn nấu mộc nhĩ:* mộc nhĩ 60g ngâm nở, rửa sạch. Dạ dày lợn 2 cái rửa sạch thái miếng, cho hai thứ vào nồi, đổ nước vừa đủ nấu chín, chia ăn trong 2 ngày.

*Khoai lang hầm thịt chó:* thịt chó 500g rửa sạch thái miếng. Khoai lang 500g gọt bỏ vỏ, rửa sạch thái miếng. Cả hai hầm trong 2 giờ, cho gia vị vừa ăn. Tác dụng: chữa chứng đi tiểu đêm nhiều.

Rối loạn tiểu tiện là sự mất kiểm soát bàng quang, là bệnh rối loạn thường gặp và ảnh hưởng đến đời sống của bệnh nhân, triệu chứng có thể từ nhẹ như rò rỉ nước tiểu khi ho hoặc hắt hơi đến nặng như buồn tiểu là són tiểu không kịp đi nhà vệ sinh. Nếu rối loạn tiểu tiện ảnh hưởng nhiều đến đời sống sinh hoạt của mình thì bệnh nhân nên đến bệnh viện khám để được chẩn đoán và điều trị

*Biểu hiện của rối loạn tiểu tiện*
Đái són: Mất kiểm soát tiểu khi tăng áp lực ổ bụng (stress incontinence), rò rỉ nước tiểu khi tăng áp lực ổ bụng đột ngột như ho, hắt hơi, cười, tập thể dục hoặc nâng nhấc vật nặng.

Đái dắt: Bệnh nhân đột ngột cảm thấy buồn tiểu và đái ra mà không kịp ra nhà vệ sinh; bệnh nhân phải đi tiểu nhiều lần có khi đi tiểu suốt đêm; đái dắt có thể biểu hiện từ nhẹ như khi bệnh nhân bị nhiễm trùng tiết niệu cho đến nặng như bệnh lý thần kinh hoặc bị đái tháo đường.

Đái dầm: Là tình trạng bệnh nhân lúc nào cũng ra nước tiểu, nguyên nhân có thể hoặc do sức co của bàng quang yếu làm cho mỗi lần đi tiểu không ra hết nước tiểu hoặc có sự chèn ép ở đường ra của nước tiểu làm tồn dư nước tiểu trong bàng quang.

Rối loạn tiểu chức năng: Một số khiếm khuyết về tâm lý, trí tuệ có thể dẫn tới sự mất kiểm soát chức năng tiểu tiện.

Rối loạn tiểu hỗn hợp: Có trên hai loại rối loạn tiểu trở lên.


----------

